# Spider City Squat



## AlwaysLost (Sep 3, 2017)

After finally being fed up with my wifes whisky tango sociopath of a daughter I departed. I was about to start building my winter shelter when a nice Christian couple found me and offered me to squat in a house they are going to reno.

I don't know if it's technically squating but I have no lease agreement.

And it certainly feels like squatting. The house comes with aboutique 1 million arachnid roommates and floors covered in mousecrap

There are certain amenities to the Spider City House.

1 working outlet
1 working ceiling fan
1 lightbulb
1 bucket for sitting
Trash Service
Humorous labels on things from previous owner.

Cons

No running water
Full septic tank
Mice infested
Slightly haunted
1 million arachnid roommates
Someone just got shot down the street. 

If any of whom I'm cool with are passing through KC I could probably give u a floor for a couple nights and show u the sights.

We just can't get too crazy. I don't want to burn this couple they are so sweet. It's like they are from the 1950s.


----------



## Dmac (Sep 3, 2017)

sounds great to me!


----------



## AlwaysLost (Sep 3, 2017)

Dmac said:


> sounds great to me!



They just brought a broom and cleaning supplies its getting better! If you get this far south drop in bro!


----------



## Dmac (Sep 3, 2017)

Cool, with electricity you got it pretty good. Better than most squats anyway. the owners know you are there, so should be no worries with the cops. good luck


----------



## AlwaysLost (Sep 3, 2017)

Somebody down the street just got shot. How's that for a first night.. I checked the crime stats tho. It appears rare for this neighborhood.

It doesn't have a very ghetto feel either.


----------



## DrewSTNY (Sep 3, 2017)

AlmostAlwaysLost said:


> After finally being fed up with my wifes whisky tango sociopath of a daughter I departed. I was about to start building my winter shelter when a nice Christian couple found me and offered me to squat in a house they are going to reno.
> 
> I don't know if it's technically squating but I have no lease agreement.
> 
> ...



Very cool, man.

_*Valar dohaeris*_


----------



## angerisagift (Sep 6, 2017)

AlmostAlwaysLost said:


> They just brought a broom and cleaning supplies its getting better! If you get this far south drop in bro!


I would b some Raid foggers and bomb the Sheeeeeeeit out of the house. Good luck brother


----------



## angerisagift (Sep 7, 2017)

Ooops get some #fuckingtypos


----------



## AlwaysLost (Sep 7, 2017)

angerisagift said:


> Ooops get some #fuckingtypos



Lol im fluent in typonese. The spiders have receded to the cracks and the basement


----------



## Odin (Sep 10, 2017)

DrewSTNY said:


> Very cool, man.
> 
> _*Valar dohaeris*_



*Valar Morghulis...*


----------



## angerisagift (Sep 15, 2017)

How's the spider situation


----------

